# Lettres en exposant



## cherine

Dabord, je vous demande de bien vouloi me pardonner si ma question vous paraît stupide, ou tout au moins ridicule   
Dans ce poste, on cite l'opinion d'une personne qui dit que «[...] les lettres en exponant ne sont plus utilisées en français[...]».
Ce qui m'interesse ici c'est de savoir si c'est vrai ? Et si oui, pourquoi ?

Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

À vrai dire je ne saurais répondre à votre question avec exactitude mais il est vrai que ça fait des années que je ne vois plus des lettres en_ exposant_ (_exponant_ n´éxiste pas, ou du moins le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisée ne le connait pas) ou écrites de _façon exponentielle_. Sans doute cela est-il dû à l´utilisation des machines à écrire classiques avant l´arrivée de l´informatique. Personnellement je ne me souviens pas d´avoir jamais utilisé une machine à écrire avec cette possibilité.

Ce n´est évidemment qu´une opinion et une conjecture.
Attendez d´autres idées

Au revoir


----------



## 1234dom

Mais c'est utilisé dans le calcul scientifique. Certain traitements de texte permettent de placer les lettres en indice ou en exposant.


----------



## anangelaway

cherine said:
			
		

> Dabord, je vous demande de bien vouloi me pardonner si ma question vous paraît stupide, ou tout au moins ridicule
> Dans ce poste, on cite l'opinion d'une personne qui dit que «[...] les lettres en exponant ne sont plus utilisées en français[...]».
> Ce qui m'interesse ici c'est de savoir si c'est vrai ? Et si oui, pourquoi ?
> 
> Merci


 
Bonjour Cherine!

Ta question est loin d'être stupide Cherine. Les avis dans le lien du poste que tu mentionnes ainsi que celui d'Agnès, Gil, et autres participants, me semblent être partagés. Je veux bien l'admettre: ce n'est plus dans l'usage. Du coup, je me sens très très vieille...  
Pourquoi n'est-ce plus utilisé? Franchement je ne sais pas, car l'un d'entre eux dans le _débat_, dit tout à fait le contraire aussi. 


> _« Mais comme les lettres en expo[s]ant ne sont plus utilisées en français »_.) Les lettres supérieures (et les lettres mises en exposant) sont utilisées aujourd'hui... beaucoup plus qu'hier. Cela s'explique par la simple technique. Il n'y a que dans les compositions par nature techniquement indigentes (par exemple les forums...) que leur absence est aujourd'hui admissible.




Il est aussi vrai que j'écris numéro No, avec le petit 'o' en haut.  Mais suis-je vraiment la seule?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit,

Vous avez raison 1234dom. Je ne suis pas du tout un "scientifique", alors je ne pense jamais aux maths.

Anangelaway, à part numéro, en connaissez-vous d´autres dans la vie de tous les jours?
Merci
Au revoir


----------



## 1234dom

"N°" c'est un petit "o" le deuxième truc ? peut être 
Pour les maths 2² =4 

Je ne trouve pas d'autre exemple que dans le calcul scientifique (il est vrai qu'il n'y a que ça qui m'intéresse  )


En chimie aussi !


----------



## LV4-26

1234dom said:
			
		

> "N°" c'est un petit "o" le deuxième truc ? peut être
> Pour les maths 2² =4


Petite remarque en passant : 2², ce n'est pas une lettre en exposant mais un *chiffre* en exposant.


----------



## anangelaway

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Anangelaway, à part numéro, en connaissez-vous d´autres dans la vie de tous les jours?
> Merci
> Au revoir


 
Bonjour! 
Pour les lettres, je mentionnais dans l'autre fil: ''lle' de M*lle*, 'me' de M*me*, 'r' de M*r*, et 'rs' de Messieu*rs*. 
Puis, également:
'er' de 1*er*, 'nd' de 2*nd*, ''*ème*'' pour les prochains... 
Tout ceci en exposant. En l'air tout ça! À la main aussi...


----------



## Kelly B

Serait-ce possible que ce changement provienne de l'arrivée sur scène des machines à écrire ?


----------



## mickaël

1234dom said:
			
		

> Mais c'est utilisé dans le calcul scientifique. Certain traitements de texte permettent de placer les lettres en indice ou en exposant.


 
C'est aussi utilisé en Biologie (en fin de page, Phénotypes 2), notamament en génétique pour distinguer les différents phénotypes.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur l'affirmation selon laquelle les exposants disparaissent. Les correcteurs d'orthographe utilisant un dictionnaire français montent immédiatement en position d'exposant les 1er, 2e, etc. 

De même, ainsi qu'Anangelaway l'a dit, Melle, Mme, Me (maître => titre donné à un homme de loi en général - avocat, notaire), Dr (docteur => titre donné aux médecins) voient leurs lettres monter en position d'exposant.
Et tout clavier français comprend une touche pour le ² ainsi que pour le o de numéro (également utilisé pour indiquer les degrés celsius) : °. 

En revanche, les sites fréquentés par des membres du monde entier sont plus restrictifs, car tous ces caractères sont particulièrement difficiles à gérer et occasionnent souvent de gros bugs.


----------



## 1234dom

Pour les lettres (et non les chiffres : merci LV4-26) je crois en effet qu'elles sont toujours à utiliser (_pour faire bien_) entre autre dans "Melle, Mr, Me... "mais que si on ne le fait pas (par exemple parce que l'on ne peut pas comme dans beaucoup de sites WEB ) ce n'est pas dramatique.
Pour °C (et °F ) ce n'est pas un petit "o" mais un symbole ? Est-on sûr que pour N° c'est un petit "o" alors ?


----------



## Jim69

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Il est aussi vrai que j'écris numéro No, avec le petit 'o' en haut. Mais suis-je vraiment la seule?


 
Non, je fais de même. Tout comme j'aime bien le éme en exposant...
Question d'habitudes peut être.


----------



## Agnès E.

1234dom said:
			
		

> Pour °C (et °F ) ce n'est pas un petit "o" mais un symbole ? Est-on sûr que pour N° c'est un petit "o" alors ?


Vous avez raison, il s'agit bien d'un petit o pour numéro et d'un symbole pour les degrés de température.

Je me suis mal exprimée  : je voulais dire que les claviers français sont dotés de ce signe °, utilisé à la fois pour abréger numéro et pour indiquer les degrés de température.


----------



## Jim69

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord sur l'affirmation selon laquelle les exposants disparaissent. Les correcteurs d'orthographe utilisant un dictionnaire français montent immédiatement en position d'exposant les 1er, 2e, etc.


Oui c'est vrai que Word par exemple le fait pour les 1er 2nd 3ème etc.
Par contre il ne le fait pas pour les Mlle Mme Mr, ceci dit cela m'arrange bien vu que pour ceux-ci je ne le fais pas quand je l'écris sur le papier. Et accessoirement Mr c'est M. et pas Mr donc pour M. il n'y aurait pas d'exposant alors qu'il y en aurait pour Mlle et Mme, donc ça me semble logique


----------



## 1234dom

Jim69 said:
			
		

> ...
> Et accessoirement Mr c'est M. et pas Mr donc pour M. il n'y aurait pas d'exposant alors qu'il y en aurait pour Mlle et Mme, donc ça me semble logique


M ou Mr semble être un grand débat : *Il semble que*
 les dictionnaires donne M. mais cela est contesté 
Jusqu'au années 50à60 Mr était utilisé (à tort ou à raison : je ne sais pas) et comme je suis un peu en retard 
Bref, je recommande quand même d'utiliser le M. qui semble plus officiel aujourd'hui


----------



## cherine

Merci tout le monde pour vos réponses -et merci Agnès pour m'avoir corriger le titre du fil 
Donc nous sommes tous d'accord que mettre les lettres en exposant est toujours en cours, ça n'a pas été "banni" par quelque institution  comme je l'ai compris de la phrase trop affirmative que j'ai cité


> _« Mais comme les lettres en expo[s]ant ne sont plus utilisées en français »_.


 
A propos, moi aussi je met les lettres en exposant (pour No, Mlle, Mme...), c'est pour ça que je me suis inquiétée.

Merci encore une fois tout le monde


----------



## maxi-e

Bonjour,

Le mystère de la confusion entre M. et Mr. vient peut être d'une confusion entre plusieurs langues. L'un de mes professeurs d'anglais m'a un jour indiqué que Mr correspondait a "mister" et que cette abréviation n'existait pas en français...


----------



## marget

1234dom said:


> Pour les lettres (et non les chiffres : merci LV4-26) je crois en effet qu'elles sont toujours à utiliser (_pour faire bien_) entre autre dans "Melle, Mr, Me... "mais que si on ne le fait pas (par exemple parce que l'on ne peut pas comme dans beaucoup de sites WEB ) ce n'est pas dramatique.
> Pour °C (et °F ) ce n'est pas un petit "o" mais un symbole ? Est-on sûr que pour N° c'est un petit "o" alors ?


 
C'est bien un petit "o" pour numéro. C'est pareil en anglais bien que cela vienne du mot latin dans ma langue maternelle à moi. C'est-à-dire que le mot "numéro" en anglais termine en "r", non pas en "o", mais l'abréviation, si. Je crois que l'abréviation pour "métro" est un autre exemple en français, non ? Et puis je pense que c'est aussi le cas pour pour "arrondissement", si je comprends bien le sujet de ce fil.

En plus, on peut consulter le lien suivant en ce qui concerne une explication du symbole du degré:  http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/atelier/degre.html


----------

